# lots of bunnies at the Windsor humane society (Ontario)



## Mika77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Once again there are several bunnies at the Windsor humane society. They have several lop ear bunnies and a lionhead (although they often have more then what is posted on the website). Their bunnies are spayed/neutered and only $30. 

http://windsorhumane.org/


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 13, 2010)

Such a reasonable adoption price for a sp/eutered bun. I hope the shelter will get visitors and numerous humans will provide a good home to those surrendered.


----------



## Mika77 (Aug 14, 2010)

We stopped by the shelter today to drop off some hay for all those bunnies. And oh my God they are soo cute. I so wanted to take one home, especial this little lop ear baby. But thank goodness they are males, I can only have females because Clover does not tolerate other males and goes nuts even if the other bunny is in a different cage. So if anyone in the are is looking for a super cute bunny make sure to visit the Windsor humane society and I am sure you will fall in love.


----------



## Mika77 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just wanted to mention the Windsor shelter again because they are so packed with bunnies. Right now they have around 20 rabbits, many lop ear, several young bunnies and all very cute. They are just not getting adopted, not even the really cute ones. 
If you live around this area and are thinking of getting a bunny PLEASE consider getting one from the Windsor humane society.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 23, 2010)

Have adoptions picked up, improved?


----------



## Mika77 (Sep 23, 2010)

Unfortunately the adoptions have not picked up and the number of bunnies is growing. We were there again not long ago and they are so very full. There are a few bunnies in the adoption area but then we went to the back of the shelter and there is just SO many of them there (much more then what they have on the website), plus they have a few bunnies in foster homes. The shelter is trying and they have even been advertising the bunnies in the paper and on the radio, maybe that will help. I feel so bad for them and wish I could take them all.


----------

